# Craftsman 32" Drift Breaker 32" 536.899170



## jfryc (Nov 16, 2017)

New to this forum, so hello...

I've had this old Searserorous for over 20 years now, my father-in-law bought it new back in the days. It served me well, but it's too big to fit between gates and sidewalk, and no one else in my house can handle the beast, so I'm thinking about swapping it for a smaller Honda. I can't find much details by the model#, what year is this, and what is the HP? Seems like 10hp was common for 32" units. It has an electric start, still runs but sometimes rough. What would be a reasonable price to list this snowblower on Craigslist?

John


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

$300.


----------



## jfryc (Nov 16, 2017)

I forgot to ask, is this a 2 or 3 stage unit? The manual doesn't actually say either way. Some websites and videos I found on these old craftsman drift breakers say it's a 3 stage. If so, what is the 3rd stage, the top auger?


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

The new "third stage" models, like below, have a second impeller - most call it an "accelerator", that's up towards the front of the bucket. So there's an auger on either side of the accelerator and they are shorter, as a result. There's a bit of controversy as to whether or not the "accelerator" creates a true third separate stage or simply a modified two-stage. I'm guessing yours is two-stage.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's an access issue, do a search on Searsasaurus and you'll find mine. Started out like yours minus the light, but had the access issues. Funny thing though, you have some options. Happens that the auger housing from any of the same era machines with the Tecumseh transmission in them (whether painted red & white or black & gray) interchange if they're the large frame units ( 7 - 10 hp). I found a parts machine with a 26" auger on it, tore it down and cleaned it up and painted it. Pull the belt cover and belts, chute control and 4 bolts hold the auger to the tractor unit. Reverse the process and you now have a 10 HP 26" 2 stage blower that will chew up any illegally parked Hondas in addition to any snow or ice you might encounter.

If you have plastic bushings - read my thread on converting to roller bearings (on 2d look appears you already have the bronze bushings - so much the better). If you don't like one control for both auger and drive, read my thread on splitting them. 

Get that done and you will a machine that's as strong and rugged as anything you can find anytime and at a very nice price being you already have the base machine.

I have yet to find anything mine won't handle and I've put more than a few hours on it blowing my and a number of neighbors snow over the years.

Hope that helps. If you have any questions, pm me as I've rebuilt quite a few Craftsman units of that era. If it seems like I'm biased, I am. I've rebuilt a lot of these era machines, larger and smaller and a few other brands. The Searsasaurus is my #1 keeper.


As far as running rough, clean and adjust the carb and run non-alcohol gas and that should take care of 99% of rough running issues (or it has on several machines I've rebuilt and sold). In addition to that, you're missing the cover over the carb, get one and get it on as it helps cold weather operation in helping prevent carb icing.


Paul


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like yours has a drift cutter auger at the top of the bucket driven by a chain to the main auger. You have a good machine there and it probably runs rough because it needs a carb rebuild which is easy. 14" impeller is bigger than most. The whole machine looks like it just needs some attention. Probably belts and a general maintenance go over. The steel housing looks solid. I would keep it but I like working on these type of things.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I didn't see that top auger - that must be considered the "third stage"


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Paulie139 said:


> I didn't see that top auger - that must be considered the "third stage"



Yes it is a 3 stage in Sears eyes and documentation. Even if it ever gives issues, just pull the chain on the upper beater and you can continue using the blower without it.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> Yes it is a 3 stage in Sears eyes and documentation. Even if it ever gives issues, just pull the chain on the upper beater and you can continue using the blower without it.





Good to know. About what year model would you say that is?


----------



## jfryc (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. I do have the carb/muffler cover and tire chains somewhere, will need to look for those. But I just got a great deal on a used Honda HS928 (wheeled) that I couldn't pass, so the ol' Craftsman will have to go. I was thinking of $250-300 as a fair listing price, not trying to make money but also don't want to see if listed for twice that much the next day...


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Market value is all over the map literally. Location-location-location and all. Plus the proximity to the next blizzard will steer the price some. In my neighborhood, they bring 2x the value when they run well vs not running well. The average Joe isn't ready to take on what some consider a simple carb clean or swap, and factors that risk into their offers. Clean the carb, put the covers back on, and put good fuel in it for your demo start-up. Clean-up, touch-up and a little car wax helps sway a sale too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Paulie139 said:


> Good to know. About what year model would you say that is?



Craftsman blowers were never know for informational tags. If you pull the starter button on the engine you likely will find some info there on the flywheel cover that might help. IIRC that series (red & white) went from somewhere around mid 70's thru early 80's when the switched paint to black and gray.


Sorry to hear you're letting it go, you have one of the few quality gear transmission blowers made in the last few decades. Built like a tank and could take one on to boot.


I would say if it's a good running machine but not restored, $250-$300 should be achievable depending on your local market. Thing is, there are a lot of people that will not consider a Craftsman blower, no matter what. Unfortunately that's their loss but it can also make selling it harder. I had one I literally rebuilt from the ground up the other year, there wasn't a nut, bolt or part that wasn't touched by the time I got through and I ended up getting $400 for it and it was pretty much the same unit with a different light and painted black and gray.


Good luck selling it, it's a good unit.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

jfryc where you located?


----------



## jfryc (Nov 16, 2017)

Q, I just updated my profile. I'm nowhere near Finger Lakes... Central NJ.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Finger Lakes? That's where I am!


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

I lived in Ithaca once upon a time. I miss the summers.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfryc (Nov 16, 2017)

So the old Craftsman sold fast, I had ten inquires after a few hours. First guy to look at it liked it so much he gave me 10 bucks above the asking price. He's a landscaper and said his buddy is a mechanic who loves to work on older machines like this one. I told him his buddy will love this snowblower... It was kind of sad to see the old Searsasaurus go, but now I can focus on getting the replacement HS928 ready for some serious snow.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

sweet machine! glad that it went to someone with a appreciation for old iron...and you got paid! Win Win!


----------

